# aspirating white pus from leg...



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 29, 2013)

First off I'd like to thank FD and Braw for quickly letting me know what this substance was..   I've done this same procedure thousands of times.   Poke, aspirate, push.    Sometimes I see blood when aspirating - bad, most of the time just an air bubble (good thing)..    this time was different to say the least.


pulled back on plunger and saw this...









As always, I learned something today from SI.   The oil's that we inject into ourselves may not fully break down and crystallize.  And might develop into a "sterile abscess", or a "sterile cyst". 

I had zero pain or anything warning me there was crystallized oil just sitting there in my quad.  Pretty strange.    I'll post back in a week or so with an update on this.   

Anyone else ever do redneck liposuction at home?


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 29, 2013)

puke!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 29, 2013)

yep.    not the highlight of my night thats for sure.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 29, 2013)

While I'm Dexter of all things..


----------



## Seeker (Jul 29, 2013)

Seeker said:


> While I'm Dexter of all things..


*watching!!


----------



## Jada (Jul 29, 2013)

What the hell:-0 glad everything turned out ok.


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this info.  I've never seen this before.  Are you going to see your doc or attempt to handle it your self?


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 29, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Thanks for sharing this info.  I've never seen this before.  Are you going to see your doc or attempt to handle it your self?



I wish I had a good open relationship with my doctor because it would be nice to hear his explanation.   The only way id talk to him about it is if the problem worsens.   I'm not afraid to spill the beans to him if there is a serious infection that occurs from this or any injection in the future, but for now unless it becomes symptomatic, I will just use a different site.


Remember a while back when I spoke of cloudy tren causing my liver enzymes to be high?   The same UGL that made that batch of tren sent me some test E that was crashed.   I made the decision to toss the test but keep the tren.   I'm thinkin the tren was the culprit but ill never know for sure.


Tren was acetate and daily pin rotations means that I have these all over. 

Thanks again
-Sam


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 29, 2013)

The ugl I'm using now is much better quality.  And I don't plan on using anything else


----------



## Yaya (Jul 29, 2013)

Ive seen this..i will chime in soon..at work and kinda busy


----------



## italian1 (Jul 29, 2013)

I had this one time.  Not as solid as yours.  Mine was a little more cloudy.  I had bad pip in the spot I was injecting into again.  Was probably 4-5 days after the shot that gave me the pip in the first place.  I felt like I was asperating the original injection from before.  Could be wrong, but thats what went through my mind at the time.  Seemed like I had hit the same pocket of oil that I put in last time.  Anyway, being dumb I just went through with the new injection.  Still alive to tell the story.  But yours is alot more solid looking so don't go that route.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 29, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Thanks for sharing this info.  I've never seen this before.  Are you going to see your doc or attempt to handle it your self?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7-L_TV3o2A

id go see the doctor instead of attempting to handle it yourself like this guy did. you'll see what i mean at the 2:45 mark.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 29, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7-L_TV3o2A
> 
> id go see the doctor instead of attempting to handle it yourself like this guy did. you'll see what i mean at the 2:45 mark.



I'm pretty sure he had symptoms of an infection (fever swelling redness), and tried to drain it himself.   Valentino did synthol injections and that a totally different scenario.  Thanks for trying to add to my worries tho.


----------



## goodfella (Jul 30, 2013)

Had this happen a few times to myself before. I handled it myself, cus I had excess to the meds/antibiotics that I needed to handle it, but of course I do not recommend it and going to a doctor is always a better choice and is going to be a lot easier and quicker more than likely. If your concerned about having your primary doc knowing, then take advantage of your local urgent care's. There always so busy and deal all sorts of stuff that they wont have time to judge or just tell them it's from b12 injections. Either way, no legal issues to worry bout if thats a concern. Goodluck!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 30, 2013)

Samcooke, was that all that was in there or did you just stop at that point?


----------



## regular (Jul 30, 2013)

If I were in your shoes I'd take 500mg of cephalexin three times a day for ten days. Once the antiboitics were in my system I'd use the highest capacity syringe I could find with a 22 gauge 1.5 inch needle attached to perforate the abscess then aspirate the fluid inside of inside of it. It may take more than one poke to suck all of the pus out.  

http://www.calvetsupply.com/product/Cephalexin_Capsules_500mg/Oral_Antibiotics

Seeing as how you put the needle into the same spot you had previously injected and that's how you found the abscess as opposed to feeling some form of inflammation, I'm wondering if the problem is that you were frequently injecting the same place.   

It's important to rotate your injection site: http://filesmelt.com/dl/Safe_injection_techniques.pdf


----------



## goodfella (Jul 30, 2013)

regular said:


> If I were in your shoes I'd take 500mg of cephalexin three times a day  for ten days. Once the antiboitics were in my system I'd use the highest  capacity syringe I could find with a 22 gauge 1.5 inch needle attached  to perforate the abscess then aspirate the fluid inside of inside of it.  It may take more than one poke to suck all of the pus out.
> 
> http://www.calvetsupply.com/product/...al_Antibiotics
> 
> ...



I'll agree with everything above and is the same protocol I followed as well when this happened to me. Also another good pointe regular mentioned, could be build up from pinning same location to often. I know my delts get like that, when I pin them with short esters to often. The draining process may give some pip just a heads up, so may need to bite the bullet if you do it yourself


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2013)

fuck....
how much is too often?  I do eod delts.  and now im worried n I feel like I should add more spots.  I figure 6days between shots on same delt was good enough for the ester to be absorbed.  
ex.  mon right delt/wed left delt/sun right delt.  thats 6day gaps to re pin the same spot.  is that "plenty? for a short ester?  I dont do quads(hate em) and ass shots feel like its subQ every time.


fml....advice?


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 31, 2013)

sparticus said:


> fuck....
> how much is too often?  I do eod delts.  and now im worried n I feel like I should add more spots.  I figure 6days between shots on same delt was good enough for the ester to be absorbed.
> ex.  mon right delt/wed left delt/sun right delt.  thats 6day gaps to re pin the same spot.  is that "plenty? for a short ester?  I dont do quads(hate em) and ass shots feel like its subQ every time.
> 
> ...



alternating glutes every 5-7 days is usually fine. if youre going eod id go glute, glute, delt delt.  why does ass shots feel like sub Q for you? you should be using a 22g 1-1/2" in your glute. I hate quads too, cant do them.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> alternating glutes every 5-7 days is usually fine. if youre going eod id go glute, glute, delt delt.  why does ass shots feel like sub Q for you? you should be using a 22g 1-1/2" in your glute. I hate quads too, cant do them.



jaxny...
the subq thing I feel every time I did ass shots  nothing...no pip no nothing like I miss the muscle and it just sits there.   the needle going in my delt leaves a sting for a day.  ass....feels  nothing.

does it make sense?  also its 1cc every time and the ester is short.

any advice welcome.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 31, 2013)

sparticus said:


> jaxny...
> the subq thing I feel every time I did ass shots  nothing...no pip no nothing like I miss the muscle and it just sits there.   the needle going in my delt leaves a sting for a day.  ass....feels  nothing.
> 
> does it make sense?  also its 1cc every time and the ester is short.
> ...



Well, it's possible you could be missing the muscle. 
What length needle do you use for glutes and are you
Sure you know the proprer place to inject ? 
Secondly, I've been hitting glutes for years, many 
Years. And most time I have no pip. You massage
The injection in for a minute with your fist and you should be 
Good to go. Idk what's in some of this UGL 
Gear that makes it feel like a horse kicked you
In your ass but its not normal. 
If you have the right length needle and hitting the right 
Spot, just because you feel no discomfort doesn't 
Mean it didn't get into the muscle. Delts are a little
More sensitive so ya you feel it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2013)

agreed on everything you said jax.
only diff is.  I use 23g. 1in. 

I really have to man up and try this ventro bullshit...honestly I would rather hit traps before quads or ventro.  
I juat had a bleeder on my delt today....down to the fingers blood on the floor.  
I love delts.  I just keep hoping 6 day intervals is enough.  

ive not felt the kick in the ass discomfort.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 31, 2013)

sparticus said:


> agreed on everything you said jax.
> only diff is.  I use 23g. 1in.
> 
> I really have to man up and try this ventro bullshit...honestly I would rather hit traps before quads or ventro.
> ...



That could be the problem. 1" and you may not be
Getting deep enough into the muscle if at all. It can very depending
On the person. Some people have an inch of fat on their ass they have to get through
Before they can get to the muscle. 
I've never went shorter than 1-1/4".
You should give it a try using a 1-1/2" and see
How that feels for you. Then you've got 4 spots 
To inject in to instead of 2. Less scar tissue 
And much better when you go short esters 
Eod.


----------



## Congamonster413 (Aug 14, 2013)

This should be posted for all newbies to see maybe the ones who aren't quite
Ready might reconsider jumping the gun


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2013)

Congamonster413 said:


> This should be posted for all newbies to see maybe the ones who aren't quite
> Ready might reconsider jumping the gun



It is posted for all newbies to see. You just read it


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 14, 2013)

regular said:


> If I were in your shoes I'd take 500mg of cephalexin three times a day for ten days. Once the antiboitics were in my system I'd use the highest capacity syringe I could find with a 22 gauge 1.5 inch needle attached to perforate the abscess then aspirate the fluid inside of inside of it. It may take more than one poke to suck all of the pus out.
> 
> http://www.calvetsupply.com/product/Cephalexin_Capsules_500mg/Oral_Antibiotics
> 
> ...



If you decide to go this route shoot me a pm I have access to the hardware you will need  no charge. feel better bud


----------



## juced_porkchop (Aug 14, 2013)

samcooke said:


> First off I'd like to thank FD and Braw for quickly letting me know what this substance was..   I've done this same procedure thousands of times.   Poke, aspirate, push.    Sometimes I see blood when aspirating - bad, most of the time just an air bubble (good thing)..    this time was different to say the least.
> 
> 
> pulled back on plunger and saw this...
> ...




I had this happen. 
I use 6 pinning spot now in place of 4.

dont pin same spot too often or this can happen.  give atleast 2 weeks before hitting same spot again imo


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Aug 14, 2013)

I aspirated everything from that site.   Nothing left.   If there are more, I'd never be able to intentionally find them.


As for the antibiotics, I don't see them helping a sterile abscess.  Now if there was an actual infection I would be on them.

Also, I've never injected the same site any sooner than 7 days.

Thanks everyone,
   I think the problem is solved for now.


----------



## bronco (Aug 14, 2013)

sparticus said:


> agreed on everything you said jax.
> only diff is.  I use 23g. 1in.
> 
> I really have to man up and try this ventro bullshit...honestly I would rather hit traps before quads or ventro.
> ...



What's wrong with ventro inj? You could also try lats


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 14, 2013)

bronco said:


> What's wrong with ventro inj? You could also try lats



the ventro I was told was right by the pelvis (if your wearing a pair of 504 levis. center of the pants pocket was the spot to inj)  ..sads video also said ventro but im alil big discouraged from those places.

lats?  dooable.


----------



## bronco (Aug 14, 2013)

sparticus said:


> the ventro I was told was right by the pelvis (if your wearing a pair of 504 levis. center of the pants pocket was the spot to inj)  ..sads video also said ventro but im alil big discouraged from those places.
> 
> lats?  dooable.



Try standing in front of a mirror with clothes off and push your thigh area towards the mirror, you should actually be able to see ventro muscle bulge out. Once you get use to it you'll love it. I don't do lat pins regularly but if I'm on ED inj I will hit em


----------



## graniteman (Aug 15, 2013)

I would just add to this if you can't talk to your doc about shit like this, fire that turd and find one you can. WTF he works for you, kills me when people are afraid to talk to their Doc, it ain't like they're gonna call the cops. If they're dicks they'll give you the ''bad steroids'' talk and prescribe you antibiotics. If you're experienced or have someone in the family, nurse etc you could probably deal with it. A newbie shouldn't dick around with this , that shit goes septic you gonna be in deep doo doo
Jus my 50 cent


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 15, 2013)

How did you get semen in your leg?  Boyfriend go a little deep?


----------



## graniteman (Aug 15, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> How did you get semen in your leg?  Boyfriend go a little deep?




hahahhaha           'Don't play with my emotions''


----------



## Poof (Aug 20, 2013)

graniteman said:


> hahahhaha           'Don't play with my emotions''



LOL where do you come up with those crazy avi's, LMAO, hahaha....


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 21, 2013)

Glad it's nothing to worry about.


----------

